# 28-33 Elgin build.



## s1b (Oct 16, 2012)

*30-32 Elgin Bluebird build.*

This is what I'm starting with. I have more parts on the way. Alot more to get. I know alot of people will say its not worth restoring, but its not about the return...........it's a hobby. This is going to be a long project since it will need paint and such. It won't be perfect, nice, yes.........and a rider. I'm sure I'll go with the P35s...

Thanks to everyone who has helped me so far with info and such.


----------



## Mole (Oct 16, 2012)

You know, it's not what everyone_ *ELSE*_ thinks... it's about what _*you*_ think. I know there are a lot of people who could care less about my 39' Roadmaster when I got it done but, you are the one that gets to ride it. I had more fun trying to finish mine (still not quite there) than I would have believed.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see it start coming together!!!!!!! I'll be following.......


----------



## s1b (Oct 18, 2012)

At this point....I got a headbadge. I have the truss fork, fenders and fender brace on the way here.

Now the hunt continues for the other parts


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2012)

Let me know if you need seat, wheels, tank, heck... everything else...


----------



## s1b (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok, so the fenders should be here, by the 2nd.at that point I will have all my paintable parts and will be stripping off the old paint. 

Question is....what red do you guys use on the 28-32 Elgins?any specific brand and color name? I can't find any good areas to pull a sample from.


----------



## c_kyle (Oct 31, 2012)

This is going to be cool. I'm in the middle of a '20's-'30's Schwinn, building a rider. My wheelset is Velocity Blunt SL rims laced to SA drum/gear and drum hubs. 

I searched for some small parts that I needed; but, eventually just substituted some modern stainless bolts for the seatpost binder and saddle clamp binder.


----------



## brown12 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks bri, recently started a bicycle project and found this forum. Already picked up some parts here and decided to get rid of the few parts I will not be using to help fund my project.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 4, 2012)

*Elgin Bluebird pics*

Here's the Bluebird pics.  They belong to a CABE members but can't remember who.


----------



## s1b (Nov 5, 2012)

Gary Mc, thanks for posting those Bluebird pictures.

I started to remove the black paint on the frame. I could see red, so I thought it was just the more common Cardinal(red bike). I was being a little careless since I'm going to repaint it. Then I started to see some original paint.....turns out the bike was blue with white scallops and spears outlined in red.


----------



## s1b (Nov 5, 2012)

Red pistriping appears to be more of an orange color.


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 6, 2012)

s1b, In looking very carefully at Sears catalogs, the first year that the Bluebird paint scheme option shows up is 1930. This may help narrow down the year of your frame.


----------



## s1b (Nov 6, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> s1b, In looking very carefully at Sears catalogs, the first year that the Bluebird paint scheme option shows up is 1930. This may help narrow down the year of your frame.




Thanks for the info!
The confusing thing about this is still, the serial number. Starts with an "F" wich is 1928. The spacing of the top and middle bar says early 30s
Also there is no "T" in the serial # so. That would meen no tank. 
Does anyone have an 30 Westfeild bike to see how the numbers were stamped?


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 6, 2012)

s1b said:


> Thanks for the info!
> The confusing thing about this is still, the serial number. Starts with an "F" wich is 1928. The spacing of the top and middle bar says early 30s
> Also there is no "T" in the serial # so. That would meen no tank.
> Does anyone have an 30 Westfeild bike to see how the numbers were stamped?




Both my 1930's S/N start with an H.  S/Ns H47744 & H48482. Don't have pics of S/N's handy.


----------



## s1b (Nov 6, 2012)

The reason I was wanting a picture is, the way the numbers are stamped. I know some manufacturers would put the letters above the numbers. Others all in a row. But I guess in some cases it was left up to the individual stamping the #s???? Maybe?


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 6, 2012)

It's possible your frame is older than the year it was assembled and sold. Are you sure it's a Westfield bike? 
I have a 33/34 camelback Westfield that starts with a "C" no where near what the serial number chart indicates.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 6, 2012)

s1b said:


> The reason I was wanting a picture is, the way the numbers are stamped. I know some manufacturers would put the letters above the numbers. Others all in a row. But I guess in some cases it was left up to the individual stamping the #s???? Maybe?




My letters are all in a row on all three of my Westfield bikes (1927-1930)


----------



## s1b (Nov 6, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> It's possible your frame is older than the year it was assembled and sold. Are you sure it's a Westfield bike?
> I have a 33/34 camelback Westfield that starts with a "C" no where near what the serial number chart indicates.




Not really sure. There is someone with a Westfield built Mead from the ealry 30s, 28" wheeled bike. Its has the same Chain ring and the frame appears to be exactly the same.


----------



## s1b (Nov 6, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> My letters are all in a row on all three of my Westfield bikes (1927-1930)




Mine are aslo.


----------



## s1b (Nov 11, 2012)

Pic of some of the original paint


----------



## s1b (Nov 13, 2013)

I think I need to get back on this.


----------

